# Aaron Johnson



## Becca (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay so maybe I didn't know he exsisted beofre Angus Thongs and perfect snogging but now i do phwoahh 

He is super hot!

Seriously - I cannot find a fainting smilie sorry!

Here are some pictures for you to enjoy - 
















I have about 10 more but won't post them all here :?



Also his accent is absloutly goregous here are sum vids from the movie -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0ZSQNsJ7z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0ZSQNsJ7z0[/ame]

He is the one that says "I can't stop thinking about you!"



OMG I LOVE HIM SOOO MUCH!



Here is another funny clip by the way his name in the film is Robbie if you didnt know:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s47QrE-CSZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s47QrE-CSZg[/ame]


----------



## Becca (Aug 5, 2008)

found another vid this one is a must watch [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQA1OVKMMIA&NR=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQA1OVKMMIA&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 5, 2008)

Who is he?


----------



## maisy126 (Aug 5, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Who is he?



:yeahthat:


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 5, 2008)

*maisy126 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Who is he?
> ...



uh huh. i have to agree.............sorry Becca


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 5, 2008)

For inquiring minds that want to know:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_Johnson_(actor)


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1093951/


----------



## Becca (Aug 6, 2008)

Exactly- I didn't know who he was before Angus Thongs and Perfect Snogging but hes an actor - a very nice actor! The vid clips were from the movie Angus Thongs And Perfect Snogging!


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 6, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> For inquiring minds that want to know:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_Johnson_(actor)



all i got was this-

Aaron Johnson (actor

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search


Look for *Aaron Johnson (actor* on one of Wikipedia's sister projects: 






Wiktionary (free dictionary)




Wikibooks (free textbooks)




Wikiquote (quotations)




Wikisource (free library)




Wikiversity (free learning resources)




Commons (images and media)




Wikinews (free news source)
*Wikipedia does not have an article with this exact name.* Please search for _Aaron Johnson (actor_ in Wikipedia to check for alternative titles or spellings.


*Start the Aaron Johnson (actor article* or add a request for it. 
Search for "_Aaron Johnson (actor_" in existing articles. 
Look for pages within Wikipedia that link to this title.

[line]

*Other reasons why this message may be displayed:*


If a page was recently created here, it may not yet be visible because of a delay in updating the database; wait a few minutes and try the purge function.

Titles on Wikipedia are *case sensitive* except for the first character; please check alternate capitalizations and consider adding a redirect here to the correct title.

If the page has been deleted, check the *deletion log*, and see Why was my page deleted?.

Becca, have you seen Alex Pettyfer?:heartbeat:hehehe, he's a _total_ hottie!as long as my 'uncles' and Grandpa don't find out, i'm good. wait, Grandpa knows cause i was talking to Grandma............well, any way, the Uncles can't know. I'd be soooo dead. they'd tease me all the way to china and back:headsmack!any way, rambled a bit, but he's so hot! here's a pic-


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Aug 6, 2008)

Aaron Johnson...isnt he just :bunnyheart hehe

Although..I do stil prefer Paul Walker:





Or Zac Efron (and alot of people hate him ='[ lol )




and his face at 1:37 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRS160tWaxU[/ame] like :thud: lol

sorry, thread hijacked with loadsa' guy pics lol.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 6, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > For inquiring minds that want to know:
> ...


Strange - if paste the url into your browser instead of clicking on it - it works fine.


----------



## Becca (Aug 6, 2008)

Noooo Keep the _nice_ piccys coming


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 6, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Noooo Keep the _nice_ piccys coming



haha! tell me what you thought of Alex and i'll post more(yes, i know i'm dangling it under your nose:biggrin2:!)

ETA:Zac _is_ very good looking


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Aug 6, 2008)

BabyBunnies wrote:


> Noooo Keep the _nice_ piccys coming



xD what dya think of Paul Walker at least?
Or... 

Cody Linley:





Jesse Mc'cartney:





Jensen Ackles:





There is loads more but I think thats enough lol.


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL!!! I thought that Angus Thongs was the name of a character until I clicked on the Youtube link. I even thought, "Angus Thongs is a very strange name!". Hahahaha.

They're all very cute teenagers, a little young for me . Except Paul Walker, YUM! I fell for him my senior year of HS in a movie theater watching Varsity Blues.


----------



## Becca (Aug 6, 2008)

JESS MCCARTNEY I HAVE ALWAY LIKED HIM!

And Alex is 

EDIT: I also like - John Barrowman and Johnny Depp, Orlando Bloom :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 6, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> JESS MCCARTNEY I HAVE ALWAY LIKED HIM!
> 
> And Alex is
> 
> EDIT: I also like - John Barrowman and Johnny Depp, Orlando Bloom :biggrin2:



Becca, couldn't agree more on the Jesse front!i've always liked that pic of him...............

huph to the alex coment(but i did ask, so i can't whine _too_ loudly:X)

and isn't Johnny Depp a bit old for you?


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry - I meant Alex is fiit too and yes Johnny Depp and John Barrowman are both too old but who cares


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Aug 7, 2008)

BabyBunnies wrote:


> Sorry - I meant Alex is fiit too and yes Johnny Depp and John Barrowman are both too old but who cares



Exactly, I have always been teased for likeing John Barrowman! Johnny Depp is cool aswell.

How about.. Chris Brown?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2008)

I like Ne-yo right now.:biggrin2:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Aug 7, 2008)

JadeIcing wrote:


> I like Ne-yo right now.:biggrin2:



Yeah, but whats going on with that "beard" thing? Makes him look older lol


----------



## cheryl (Aug 7, 2008)

Mmmmm..mmmmm.mmmmm...now that is what you call delicious lol

My kids are alway's saying that i only watch Supernatural just to perve LOL...ummm well yeah!!








:inlove:


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 8, 2008)

I still haven't seen this film!


Has this just turned into a teenage crush page?

Therefore I must join!

Zac Efron.... definately.... anytime...






I also have a thing for Philip Schofield, especially in the 80s, even now with grey hair.... 

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/lA2aCfwEst4[/flash]

Mitch Hewer (AKA Maxxie from Skins)

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/qWX7xt35kvE[/flash]






Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Aug 8, 2008)

pinksalamander wrote:


> I also have a thing for Philip Schofield, especially in the 80s, *even now with grey hair*....



Its not grey its silver!  :biggrin2:
I was just thinking the other day (and thought I was weird for doing so!) that Philip Schofield isnt really that bad looking!


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm Glad I started this :inlove::tongue





Remember:


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2008)

No one tell my boyfriend :?


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 9, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> No one tell my boyfriend :?



hahaha! ooooooooooo, what's his name, i'll e-mail him for you!

Sorry - I meant Alex is fiit too 

what do you mean 'fit'? is this british? any who, here's more pics.............













more next week..............................:biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 9, 2008)

This thread makes me laugh - I keep coming on to look and see what new photos people have posted, also, I don't know who Jensen Ackles is but he is fit!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh my god I feel so old! I don't know who half these people are.... Actually, make that 90% :shock: And they all look way too young for me too! 

:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:

Also, aside from random people in bands that nobody has heard of, I haven't got a crush right now either! 

:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 9, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Also, aside from random people in bands that nobody has heard of, I haven't got a crush right now either!
> 
> :cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:



_don't you have a boy friend?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!_ i'd sure like to see the look on his face if he saw this:biggrin2:!



and _some body_ tell me what's going on with this 'fit' business! here people are hot, handsome, cute, good looking(if you're with your guy friend. that's what i always say when i'm with my guy friends:biggrin2, etc. but _not_ fit. so some body help me! fit means good looking, right?? i'm confused:X


----------



## EileenH (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, I'm 44 and think Jenson Ackles is smokin' - I don't care, that's why I watch Supernatural and he better get out of hell!

But, here is my #1:





Hugh Jackman, for those young 'uns...


----------



## cheryl (Aug 10, 2008)

*EileenH wrote: *


> Well, I'm 44 and think Jenson Ackles is smokin' - I don't care, that's why I watch Supernatural and he better get out of hell!


Whoo Hoo...i'm right there with ya girl!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 10, 2008)

Ladybug, 'fit' means good looking/hot, etc! It's a British thing.... not sure where it came from lol!

And oh yeah, I do have a boyfriend, and of course I love him, but it's not the same!!  Oh, and he knows it all lol! 

Ok, I guess I go for less... pretty looking guys? Less conventionally good looking lol... :? Here's a pic of the singer of Snow Patrol, he's my crush!  The guy on the right lol, not the girl (Martha Wainwright).... Grr @ her!


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 10, 2008)

Blerk to all the pics posted in here so far .

"My" future husband, Christian Bale!


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 10, 2008)

Is Bale still on bail? Lol.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh, how could I forget Christian Bale? I saw The Dark Knight last week......YUM!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 10, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Oh my gosh, how could I forget Christian Bale? I saw The Dark Knight last week......YUM!!!! :biggrin2:



I'm trying to find a sleazy, eyebrow raising emote, no such luck, but you know I'm agreeing with you here!


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 10, 2008)

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------

